# 0282t



## Peggy M (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if we are supposed to use this code for the neurostimulator trials?  

0282T – “Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; for trial, including removal at the conclusion of trial period

Thanks
Peggy


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 15, 2011)

Dorsal Column (Spinal Cord) Neurostimulation - The surgical implantation of neurostimulator electrodes within the dura mater (endodural) or the percutaneous insertion of electrodes in the epidural space is covered.

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/ncd103c1_part2.pdf

As seen above would be reported with 63650 Percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrode array, epidural  

______________________________________________________________
PSFS
For Percutaneous or open implantation of neurostimulator electrode array(s), subcutaneous (peripheral subcutaneous field stimulation), including imaging guidance, when performed, cervical, thoracic or lumbar; for trial, including removal at the conclusion of trial period, 
0282T would be used.


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 28, 2011)

AMA CPT Changes 2012



“Four Category III codes have been established for reporting peripheral field stimulation. Peripheral field stimulation is a new technology for the treatment of chronic cervical, thoracic, or lumbar pain. Electrode leads are placed in subcutaneous tissue around the painful area, and electrical current is applied to create stimulation in the area, or “field” of pain. This technique is different from peripheral nerve stimulation, in which specific peripheral nerves are targeted. In peripheral field stimulation, a field of pain is targeted rather than specific nerves. The elctrodes are placed in the skin either through an open or percutaneous approach. Imaging guidance is included, when performed.”


----------

